# Toy breeder referrals wanted.



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

CoopersMom said:


> I'm in New York City, but am looking for a reputable toy poodle breeder anywhere in the country that might have puppies available. I would like a toy expected to be at least 5 lbs. I prefer red or apricot but would consider cream or white. Recently lost my Maltese, 14, and this is my first time without a dog in over 20 years. If you have referrals, please send. Thank you.


I recommend Welcome Martha is the owner, her place is immaculate as is her adult dogs. I went to meet her and got a retired female 5 years old, she is built beautiful with long legs, and very refined features, and smart. I am 71 so mine (3 now) at low key dogs, and lay with me in the office when I work. I recommend you give Martha a call do not know if she has any, tell her Glory Bee said to call. I send her photos of Sage, her new outfits, new hair cuts she is a great breeder. Puppies are not my thing I prefer older dogs from 8 months up. Sage is 6 now and I am trying to grow her in a Continental with out the pompoms on the hips. She is 5 pounds, one of the apricots is 3 and one 6.5 pounds


----------



## CoopersMom (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you so much. They are beautiful. I will call her.


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll recommend Red Teddy Poodles. They are near Hudson, NY. I co-own two red toy poodles with Red Teddy. One male and one female. All her dogs are well cared for, well socialized, and have been fully tested. I'm not sure how long their wait list is, but they are expecting a red toy litter in February. 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

Thought I would try to include a video of my first Red Teddy litter






I couldn't figure it out so I put in pic of Billy at the Christmas tree farm.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll try again.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

I give up.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

Try try try

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I would check with Jim Wasilak, Saratoga toy poodles in MD. I think his email addy is in the breeder list of Washington Poodle Club, or let me know and I will dig it up for you. I know Jim through WPC and like and respect him a lot. He shows his breeding stock, and has also bred an amazing CH MACH OTCH toy.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

A member here purchased a Toy from Kay Amen of Kays Toy Poodles in Texas, a breeder I've had bookmarked for years. The member hasn't posted in a while, but she has been overjoyed with her brown Toy, whom she bought knowing would go oversized. Ms. Amen does not post availability on her website; interested possible puppy purchasers must contact her directly. http://kaystoypoodles.com/home She would also likely be a good source of referral to other breeders with puppies, too.

Alegros Poodles is another of interest to me: Alegros Poodles . She is in Texas now, but used to be in the Bay Area, I believe.

For years I've wondered about Poco a Poco Toys. Might be worth a phone call; she is in your state. Whites and silvers. Poco A Poco Toy Poodles


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

A member here purchased a Toy from Kay Amen of Kays Toy Poodles in Texas, a breeder I've had bookmarked for years. The member hasn't posted in a while, but she has been overjoyed with her brown Toy, whom she bought knowing would go oversized. Ms. Amen does not post availability on her website; interested possible puppy purchasers must contact her directly. http://kaystoypoodles.com/home She would also likely be a good source of referral to other breeders with puppies, too.

Alegros Poodles is another of interest to me: Alegros Poodles . She is in Texas now, but used to be in the Bay Area, I believe.

For years I've wondered about Poco a Poco Toys, and don't know about her, just she is in your state. White and silver Toys. Poco A Poco Toy Poodles


----------

